# [FH] entweder ist meine Kreativität am Ende oder FH



## akrite (14. April 2008)

Moin,
ich möchte gerne in Freehand MX (11.02) einen ähnlichen Header basteln, wie ihn der DFB hat und komme bei dem grünen Hintergrund ins Grübbeln. Wie ich das in PS hinbekomme weiß ich, auch in AE, nur ich brauche es in Vektoren. Nun frage ich mich was ist am Ende, meine Kreativität oder Freehand ? Geht vielleicht mit Illustrator ?


----------



## ink (15. April 2008)

Moin
Es kommt drauf an wie du es haben möchtest.
Wenn du es "nur" als Bildschirmvektor haben musst, würd ich mit
1. Gaußschen Weichzeichner
oder
2. Mehrteiligen Verlauf (ggf. Maskieren)
arbeiten.
Mit Illu ist des locker zu machen.
Aber wie gesagt, es kommt auf den Einsatz an.

mfg


----------



## akrite (15. April 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> Es kommt drauf an wie du es haben möchtest.


 ... leider brauch ich es einmal letztlich für Flash (Edutainment: 21 Regel kindgerecht erklärt) und für den Printbereich.


----------



## ink (15. April 2008)

Moin
Welche Version von Flash und Illu hast du?
Ansonsten sollte des wie oben beschrieben gehen (auch für Print)
Bei neueren Versionen Kannst du die Importoptionen von Flash nutzen
und direkt die Ebenen aus der AI laden.

Wenn es nicht geplottet werden soll (also aus Folie ausschneiden mein ich )
nutze die Maskieren-Funktion in Illu.
Dort sollte es mit verschiedenen Verläufen klappen.
Mit Freehand kenn ich mich nicht aus, sorry.

mfg

PS: Das einzige Problem was auftreten könnte wären die RGB/CMYK Profile.
Die du jeweils von vornherein anlegen musst, da n nachträgliches Konvertieren zu unschönen Ergebnissen führen wird/kann.


----------

